
Ask HN: Is Elixir/Erlang getting trendy because of the rise of bots and chat? - galfarragem
Recently I got interested in Elixir. I wonder if the Elixir hype is just a fad or something that is here to stay and worth to learn.
======
marvel_boy
Elixir is trendy because its powerful concurrency model, a lot of experts
think that Elixir is the best fit for future multi-core software arquitecture.

------
pmarreck
It's not a fad, it's a movement:

[https://twitter.com/pmarreck/status/650430959951593472](https://twitter.com/pmarreck/status/650430959951593472)

------
herbst
Not because of the bots (clearly, as Elixir is hyping for longer than chatbots
kickback) but it could still be a fad. Only time knows. Why no learn a fad
tho?

